# 6d controller pad not functioning



## langdonb (Oct 4, 2015)

The 12 o'clock position does not respond, all others work fine. I think it the control needs to be replaced. Anyone have a guide on how to DIY? The plastic pad just pops off, but how to remove the control itself? 

Thanks, Robert


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi Robert. 
Best I can offer is this, possibly the best available. 
http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/11/a-peek-inside-the-6d
Sounds like a major PITA to get in to. 
Have fun, good luck. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## TeT (Oct 5, 2015)

does it feel normal and does not respond or does it feel gummy?


----------



## langdonb (Oct 5, 2015)

It is soft on that position, whilethe others have a soft click feeling...that is why I think it is bad.


----------



## langdonb (Oct 5, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Robert.
> Best I can offer is this, possibly the best available.
> http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/11/a-peek-inside-the-6d
> Sounds like a major PITA to get in to.
> ...


Thanks Graham, I will check that out. I did find a tutorial on taking the back cover off, but nothing specific to remove that part...

Robert


----------

